# Normally, I NEVER start political threads



## Peter Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

Tonight I break the rule.

As a native Virginian, the heart of the Old Confederacy, though it took 145 years, I am so proud that tonight, Virginia has decisively voted for Barack Obama.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess that is a big deal. In California nobody I know even thought about his being black - which I'm not saying to razz Virginia but to point out how easy it is to forget.


----------



## SvK (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats..

He also took MD and DC

SvK


----------



## tarzana (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry folks,

I just don't get what you guys are 
so excited about in Barak Obama.

He has so very little experience, in these most troubling times...

I see Mccain on one side without about half a century of public service,
and Obama on the other with about a summer's worth.

You guys are musicians and clearly know that experience cannot be
taught in school. 

regards,


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 12, 2008)

Peter,

I'm proud of you, proud of the Virginians, and proud of Obama. His speech in Wisconsin tonight was so moving and inspiring. I recommend it to Tarzana, to answer his question. Real change can only happen when there is a strong mandate. Obama is able of getting this mandate and he will deliver.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 12, 2008)

Then I assume you were very disappointed that Joseph Biden dropped out, right Tarzana? He's been in the Senate since 1973, longer than McCain.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> I guess that is a big deal. In California nobody I know even thought about his being black - which I'm not saying to razz Virginia but to point out how easy it is to forget.



Remember, I lived in LA for 23 years, a decade in New England before that. So I'm with you. But still, to come back to the South after all that time and see this tonight is quite exciting. 

I'm not a registered Democrat, I'm a registered Republican. But I can still appreciate the moment, and the great healing that's come into the South since 1865. There's still a long way to go with racism (re: Watts) across the country, but I think this bodes well for the future. 

And thanks Hans, I appreciate your words.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 12, 2008)

"Remember, I lived in LA for 23 years, a decade in New England before that"

Actually, the only time I've ever really seen a lot of racism was when I was in Boston for three years from 79 to 81. It was pretty shocking to hear stuff come out of peoples' mouths, people who you'd assume would know better. The surprising thing wasn't as much that people felt that way as that they were naive enough to actually come right out and say pretty awful things as if there was nothing wrong with that.

That was 27 years ago, though. I'm sure it's better now.


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Feb 12, 2008)

tarzana @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> Sorry folks,
> 
> I just don't get what you guys are
> so excited about in Barak Obama.
> ...



I guess I would answer your question with a question. Why do you think it is that Obama consistently find support among the most educated people in a given market?


----------



## Brian Ralston (Feb 12, 2008)

Bruce Richardson @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> I guess I would answer your question with a question. Why do you think it is that Obama consistently find support among the most educated people in a given market?



Bruce...respectfully...to try to make the argument you are leading to is really beneath you.

{where is the smiley for disappointment?}


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Feb 12 said:


> "Remember, I lived in LA for 23 years, a decade in New England before that"
> 
> Actually, the only time I've ever really seen a lot of racism was when I was in Boston for three years from 79 to 81. It was pretty shocking to hear stuff come out of peoples' mouths, people who you'd assume would know better. The surprising thing wasn't as much that people felt that way as that they were naive enough to actually come right out and say pretty awful things as if there was nothing wrong with that.
> 
> That was 27 years ago, though. I'm sure it's better now.



I know exactly what you mean. I remember the integration riots in Southie when the parents turned over buses and burned them. In Boston. Not Virginia.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 12, 2008)

Bruce Richardson @ Wed 13 Feb said:


> tarzana @ Tue Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get what you guys are
> ...


Answer #1: Experience isn't everything. It's an ingredient. You can discuss percentage. It's still one ingredient. However, theoretically speaking, experience has never been something 'excitement inspiring', was it? 

As a non-implicated guy, and a politics hater, I admit that I this Obama guy really caught my attention. There is something about this guy. My impression doesn't mean anything, of course. But, he seems to gather a lot of support, ain't he? :wink: Which leads me to

Answer #2: I don't think education has anything to do with political discernment. People's votes are equal, and it is right to be so. Elitism looks to me like the opposite of democracy. Even this INDIRECT vote of a president looks kinda suspect to me - I never understood what's the advantage in scratching your right ear with your left hand.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 13, 2008)

While I am not supporting Obama I too am proud of this country's willingness to possibly elect either a black male or white female as president.

We have come a long way.


----------



## tarzana (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for the double post.

it was an accident.

I'll check those links and will continue with this
uhm.. civilized discussion a bit later.

regards,
:D 

but Change=Ted Kennedy?

you really did not address that point.


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 13, 2008)

tarzana is making the points that will come up in earnest during the general election. They are obvious and valid questions which Mr. Obama is probably looking forward to addressing. Surely no one is more aware these queries are in the pipeline than the candidate himself. I suspect he considers them fair and indeed important questions if he is to become the most powerful man of the world.


Let me add that it's a proud day for this country to have a black candidate and indeed a woman candidate (and these the only choices in a main party!)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2008)

But what points?

McCain has been in the Senate for years, and he was a POW.

Great.

But since I disagree with 95% of his positions and don't want him to have a chance to appoint any more radical conservative judges, who cares?

Ted Kennedy is an old liberal and he endorsed Obama.

And the point is...?

Obama is an excellent candidate in my opinion. He makes all the right noises (see the link to his positions), he's bright, charismatic, articulate, an excellent speaker, appealing, and handsome (which may sound silly but it makes him play well on TV, meaning that he's electable). That's the big picture.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 13, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed 13 Feb said:


> Obama is an excellent candidate in my opinion. He makes all the right noises (see the link to his positions), he's bright, charismatic, articulate, an excellent speaker, appealing, and handsome (which may sound silly but it makes him play well on TV, meaning that he's electable).


Your last two elections seem to prove that none of the above qualities count when it comes to elect your president. :wink:


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 13, 2008)

tarzana @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> it was an accident.
> 
> ...



You've hijacked the point and thrust of my thread. Please start a new topic if you want to discuss your views.


----------



## tarzana (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry, Peter.

Understood.

Regards,
tarzana


----------



## voidseeker (Feb 13, 2008)

Politics are a waste of time away from Life, i.e., nature.

An enlightened people, have no need to be governed. :wink:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2008)

"Your last two elections seem to prove that none of the above qualities count when it comes to elect your president"

Yes, the caliber of the candidates in both parties is much higher this time.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Feb 13, 2008)

Ashermusic @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> While I am not supporting Obama I too am proud of this country's willingness to possibly elect either a black male or white female as president.
> 
> *We have come a long way*.



Yes, indeed....it doesn't seem so long ago that you were all Europeans!  

Frank


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 13, 2008)

Peter Alexander @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> You've hijacked the point and thrust of my thread. Please start a new topic if you want to discuss your views.





tarzana @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Sorry, Peter.
> 
> Understood.
> 
> ...


Hold on a minute. Letting threads evolve into often completely off topic discussions is kind of . . . what we do here!

OK, OK . . . Congratulations to Virginia for not yelling, "The sheriff is near!" (See how many people pick up THAT reference!)

But my esteemed neighbor to the west, tarzana, has every right to join right in with his own thoughts (idiotic as they seem to be! :mrgreen: ,) even if they drift away from the Virginia congrat-fest. God knows the rest of us certainly get off topic enough times! o-[][]-o


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2008)

"See how many people pick up THAT reference"

You know, we rented THAT a couple of years ago and it just doesn't stand up anymore - in fact it's borderline offensive today. Comedy that doesn't date is rare.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 13, 2008)

Agreed, Nick, 

We had to explain it to our teens.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Greene @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> OK, OK . . . Congratulations to Virginia for not yelling, "The sheriff is near!" (See how many people pick up THAT reference!)



Haha. Funniest film ever. I call it equal opportunity bashing. No group is spared in that film.

Funny how nobody would even dare to think to make that movie these days.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2008)

Racial humor doesn't stand up anymore, Jose. Have you watched it recently? I bet you'll have the same reaction I had - that it's dumb.

But that's probably because every comedian in the 70s used to do that over and over, to the point that it just wore off. Some of MB's other stuff is still hilarious.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 13, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Comedy that doesn't date is rare.



Boy is that ever true.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 13, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Racial humor doesn't stand up anymore, Jose. Have you watched it recently? I bet you'll have the same reaction I had - that it's dumb.
> 
> But that's probably because every comedian in the 70s used to do that over and over, to the point that it just wore off. Some of MB's other stuff is still hilarious.



Nah, I haven't seen it since the early '80's. Personally I thought it was stupid back then. Just funny for the time. But for me nothing tops The Pink Panther Strikes Again. Now that's some funny shit.

Jose


----------



## Thonex (Feb 13, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Comedy that doesn't date is rare.



True... but I still find All In The Family, Get Smart, and Hogan's Heroes funny. :lol:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 13, 2008)

Laurel and Hardy never gets old. 8)

PS Sorry Peter, but we'll get in trouble if we start a new thread. We're supposed to contain multiple subjects in each thread in OT so it won't affect the rest of the Forum so much... o/~


----------



## José Herring (Feb 13, 2008)

From now on all of OT will be one thread.

And every once in a while we'll throw in Go'Bama.


----------



## aeneas (Feb 13, 2008)

madbulk @ Wed 13 Feb said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Comedy that doesn't date is rare.
> ...


I just wonder who could possibly resist these 15 seconds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhJQp-q1 ... re=related


----------



## Mark Belbin (Feb 13, 2008)

Well done. While we're contradicting Nick, let's not forget about any non-racial/non-minority stuff Eddie Murphy has done. Prime Example (obvious warning: Crude Language), A great comic, impersonating a great comic:

EDIT: Two great comics...

2nd EDIT: This thread's _original_ purpose is lovely. Peter, I'm glad for you and your statesmen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHYzEtR_mY4



-Belbin


----------



## Fernando Warez (Feb 13, 2008)

aeneas @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> madbulk @ Wed 13 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Feb 13 said:
> ...



:lol: ...never seen that one before!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 13, 2008)

"But for me nothing tops The Pink Panther Strikes Again"

Yup. Peter Sellars was completely and utterly brilliant.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 14, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> "But for me nothing tops The Pink Panther Strikes Again"
> 
> Yup. Peter Sellars was completely and utterly brilliant.



Swine magazine editor! 

It is Sellers, not Sellars. And he was the best.


----------



## tarzana (Feb 15, 2008)

GO MCAIN 08!!

o=<


----------



## tarzana (Feb 15, 2008)

GO MCAIN 08!!

o=<


----------



## David A (Feb 15, 2008)

Im not an American...but truly hope either Obama (1st) or Hillary (2nd choice) wins the election. It would truly be a fine moment in US history.

Dave A.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Feb 15, 2008)

tarzana,

McCain is running twice? 

(I shouldn't talk. If you look at this board, Obama is running many, many, many times!)


----------



## Fernando Warez (Feb 15, 2008)

Mark Belbin @ Wed Feb 13 said:


> Well done. While we're contradicting Nick, let's not forget about any non-racial/non-minority stuff Eddie Murphy has done. Prime Example (obvious warning: Crude Language), A great comic, impersonating a great comic:
> 
> EDIT: Two great comics...
> 
> ...



He's funny but i think he suffers from ''I love my dick complex'' or something. 

Suck my D! :lol:


----------

